# clean her out !!!



## sleeply337 (Apr 13, 2008)

so i was told the other day that if i put ATF in my motor and run it for 5 mins it cleans the internals more and helps to flush the bad craaap out of my motor . Has anyone heard of this ?. what would you recomend to get a good clean motor from doin an oil change ? any products ..maybe the ATF works ?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: clean her out !!! (sleeply337)*

Google "auto-rx" Be sure to follow directions on which type of oil to use and rinse phases, etc. It works really well to clean out deposits and sludge safely. It won't help at all to fix mechanical issues such as excess oil consumption due to worn (not clogged) rings. Improved compression on my subi and stopped oil cnsumption on my volvo turbo. you can see the sludge and carbon it removes. Very effective.



_Modified by saaber2 at 1:30 PM 7-19-2009_


----------



## mekelbreg88 (Jul 13, 2009)

ive also herd that ATF could be used 2 clean yr motor, but i never tried it. I def wouldn't use a "engine flush" solution @ yr local autoparts stores, being my engine has a turbo (i dont think its safe 4 that). I just bought my car, it has sum sludge too, but i just change my oil every 2 weeks, hope that works(i def dont think it will do it as good or quick though) 


_Modified by mekelbreg88 at 10:46 AM 7-20-2009_


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Delo 400 ftw
Look here - http://www.4x4community.co.za/...36591


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

put a can of seafoam in there about 500 miles before you change it.
I always see alot of crap come out afterward that I never see when I dont seafoam her... I alternate it every change just to make sure everything stays ok.


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (Krieger)*

500 miles after seafoam? I thought you had to change it out after 20 mins of driving because it thins out the oil


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (lemansvw)*

barely.
take a 5 gallon bucket, fill it with 5 quarts of oil, and then dump a bit of seafoam... if u can honestly measure the difference, ur a freakin superhero.
I just do it for 500 miles... 20 mins is just no enough unless ur really ripping into it, but that would be just as bad if not worse than just normal cruising with a bit of cleaner in there to help break up anything.


----------



## mekelbreg88 (Jul 13, 2009)

ok i tried sum ATF.....
i added sun ATF, went and had my oil changed(took 20min to drive there), then drove home, everything felt fine. later, i drove my car fast through the neighborhood. my oil pressure light came on, and it said STOP!. i guess it loosened a large piece of sludge and clogged something(prob oil screen). 
I will get it fixed then just use full synthetic oil and change it often.
good luck


----------



## mekelbreg88 (Jul 13, 2009)

update:
the ATF seemed to loosten up a large piece of sludge, which i think got stuck in the oil screen inside the oil pan.
im going to bring my passat in tomarow to a mechanic; he is going to do a 'professional engine flush' with his machine (it connects to where the oil filter is)
he said that is a common prob that the screen at the oil pickup in the bottom of the oil pan.
hope this works....


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourie_marius* »_Delo 400 ftw
Look here - http://www.4x4community.co.za/...36591


read


----------



## mekelbreg88 (Jul 13, 2009)

update: 
i did the 'pro engine flush' @ my mechanic almost 1k mi. ago, engine runs smooth and strong.
no problems.


----------



## Hayesky (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (mekelbreg88)*

How much do Euro shops charge for the BG flush? or did you go to the dealership?


----------

